# Alsa & Laptop Volume Buttons

## b1ind

After installing alsa and its support programs, I ran mpg123 to test my sound, and it was playing as expected.  However, as soon as I attempted to increase the volume using my 'Fn+Page Up' key combination, the sound seemed to crash.  Before having installed the Alsa drivers, I could properly use the laptop volume buttons to increase the volume beyond what alsamixer permitted.  It seems that I have to restart linux in order to regain sound.

My laptop is an Inspiron 7500, with an ESS Maestro-2E sound card (es1968).  Perhaps other people could verify this, or tell me an alternative way to increase my sound level beyond what alsamixer allows.

Thanks

----------

## mb

hi.. i have an insp.8k and never got the buttons to work... these buttons are NOT hardwired to your soundcard and so your driver has to take care about this... 

#mb

----------

## Niek

You can try JeruKey (http://jerukey.sourceforge.net/main.php) to get the buttons working. I'm using JeruKey with the 'multimedia keys' on my keyboard, and it's working perfectly  :Smile: 

Bye,

Niek.

----------

## mb

uii.. sounds good....

xfree seems to respond.. (xev shows up some keycodes).. but not not volume up/down (<- not Fn+some_key)

i will give it a try...

#mb

----------

## b1ind

Thanks for the suggestions.  I tried JeruKey, but it seems to have failed to install correctly.  Also, I'm not sure, but I suspect that my Fn+PageUp and Fn+PageDn work differently than the mutlimedia keys present on the i8k.  What I'm really looking for is a way to prevent my habituan use of those keys from killing the sound, or even some insight as to why this would happen.

Thanks again

----------

